# pre school booster



## weestar21

what age are your kids supposed to get this at?
Adele starts school in Aug and hasnt had hers yet and she will be 5 in april.
She has had all her other injections and has just started nursery full time (5, 2 1/2 hour sessions). I picked her up today and she looked really tired and really pale looking, and when we got home she crashed out on the sofa wellies and all still on :) she looked so cute and so tired out. But she woke up crying with a sore head and tummy :( then i got her pj's on because she wouldnt eat anything she just wanted to go to bed :( Then around 8.30 she woke up screaming in pain :cry: so gave her a junior disperol (sp) and shorty after that she was sick all over the place :cry: 

She isnt used to mixing with alot of kids and very rarely gets colds ect so im guessing she has picked up something from the nursery but im just wondering is she getting effected by germs (sorry dont know what other words to put it) because she hasnt had her pre school booster and because she hasnt really had colds ect for her amune system to fight them if that makes sence :? 

I asked the HV when colby had her assesment before x-mas when adele should get it and all she said was she will get it before she starts school :? 


any help would be great

thanks in advance
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LynnieH

jonny had his in July, He was four in May and started school in September. His boosters were really traumatic as he knew what was going on and it was one injection in each arm. 
I hated seeing my baby upset like that. :cry:


----------

